# Baytown Nature Center 04-04-2009



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Bait was plentiful, fishing was great! 
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Very good shots! Now that is what I like seeing!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Great pics I was there yesterday taking a class, skeeters were thick....


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool stuff MT. The third shot is super. I wouldn't want to be a shad, or any other small baitfish, with that dude spearfishing.

I was driving down the dike late one afternoon and saw a huge school of Jack Crevalles busting mullet like crazy. They chased the mullet all the way to the granite rockline. The mullet were literally jumping up on the rocks. I put on a large spoon and chunked it in the middle of the school and the fight was on.

Again, not a good time to be a baitfish. ;(


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

superb


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice series mike.....Love the last shot.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice work. How fast did you have to go on the shutter speed with these?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

EXIF says 1/2000sec, F6.3, ISO 400.. 

You need to get a copy of opanda exif reader. It's free and most picutures preserve the data. Just right click and you can read the EXIF file on most pictures. I use it a lot!.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great photos Mike!!!! I love the second one.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful shots Mike. magazine quality. send some away... there's got to be fishing mags or nature mags that would like these.

rosesm


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

No offense but the bird is slightly overexposed. Look at the feather detail on the bird itself and compare that the feather detail in the bird's reflection. You should have the detail on the bird that you see in the reflection. White birds on dark backgrounds are very difficult, you have to underexpose the background to get the right exposure on the bird.


----------

